# Look at this......map!!



## soulrider1979 (Nov 20, 2006)

Current snowfall for the N.E. Not too shaby?!


----------



## Mudman78 (Dec 31, 2006)

Who's Henry?


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*lol*

i already posted that in the v day storm thread lol


----------



## soulrider1979 (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh well, must of missed it. Gotta get ready now.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*lol*

hell ya this is gonna be one hell of a storm


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

I want to start now!


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

While it would sure be a nice break in this dreary winter, I have been looking at maps and predictions all winter now only to be disappointed time and time again. I have my fingers crossed but don't get my hopes up.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

I'm rooting for you guys..:bluebounc Our winter here has been o.k. Total snow not there, lost of small stuff, which still brings in good money without beating the crap out of equipment like the big ones....but take what you can get....enjoy, prepare, and be safe. Happy snow hunting:salute:


----------

